# Life After Uber



## DentalGodMother (Nov 28, 2017)

When you go life after Uber is it normally because you have found a new job? And if so does this job have benefits or not? Trying to see where the gig economy goes next.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DentalGodMother said:


> When you go life after Uber is it normally because you have found a new job? And if so does this job have benefits or not? Trying to see where the gig economy goes next.


Yes and yes


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

There will always be a gig economy racket. It's being run by likes of Corp industry leviathans the likes of Amazon & LyfUber. Too many humans populate the globe. Majority of these are located in white collar ghettos called _cities. _Not enough resources (be it food, water, shelter, disposable income, employment etc) that the majority of the population needs to ascend Maslow's Hierarchy there.

So exponentially increasing global demand that will never be met by limited global supply. This is the margin where the gig economy operates. LyfUber & Prime/Flex won't be going anywhere in the near future.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DentalGodMother said:


> Trying to see where the gig economy goes next.


Probably the drivers paying Uber to pick up pax?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Took a day off saw the full eclipse took a few pm deliveries bought convertible cool drove to Yellowstone and camped out at Canyon Village drove to Glacier National Park camping two medicine Campground. Filed for bankruptcy. Made reservations at Old Faithful snow Lodge for January 9th. Paid for the rental car paid for half the cabin. I bought some diabetic socks. Tried working for hot dog stand. Very busy. 10 hour days if you're lucky $8 an hour. Replace the roof on my house replace the hot water heater replaced the furnace but a new washer and dryer. I bought next year's calendar national parks. Last year's calendar beaches. Painted my room to look like a island. The three colors I chose the perfect however I'm kind of liking the penthouse looking down towards the horizon. I played mobile strike. Started driving with GrubHub. Learned a little bit more about animals. And some psychology. But actually those two things started with my mom had a brain tumor. So I guess I learned a little bit more about those two things psychology and animals.

I'm as happy as I'm supposed to be but personally I think I should be happier and have been happier. I'm trying to end this year on an up note. Happiness is what my parents wanted us kids to be.

I've been working on it. It's not as easy as you think it is.

I joined at the YMCA when the hot water heater was broken. Canceled my membership for 3 months after the hot water was repaired or replaced. The YMCA membership starts again today and I get to start soaking in the hot tub everyday for 15 minutes. Cost me 60 bucks a month. About $2 a soak.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The hot tub was not up and running at the YMCA today. I have not been satisfied yet. There's another YMCA in Berwyn that I get to use. Hopefully they'll have a hot tub that's up and running. If not I'll cancel the YMCA membership


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

DentalGodMother said:


> When you go life after Uber is it normally because you have found a new job? And if so does this job have benefits or not? Trying to see where the gig economy goes next.


Walmart stocking job.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> Walmart stocking job.


At least in that job you'll be getting physical activity


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Probably the drivers paying Uber to pick up pax?


you already do that


----------

